# Federal Foundation...



## das_tier (12. Mai 2005)

Moinsen, bin interessiert an dem Federal Foundation. Taugt das was, oder soll man da lieber die Finger von lassen. 

Gruß
Andi


----------



## Flatpro (12. Mai 2005)

link posten preis posten... mehr informationen der herr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alöx (12. Mai 2005)

Wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung hab 440  (cirka)












Haben das Teil z.Z. im Laden und ich find es total geil. Und im Vergleich zu WTP eine sehr gute Alternative weil die verbauten Parts echt stabiler wirken.

Ich denk nur an die Salt-Sattelklemme die zweimal zerflogen ist beim ersten zusammenschrauben. 

Alles in allem kann ich das Teil nur Empfehlen!  


EDIT: 

 - 20"TT Foundation Frame
- 39T Federal Sprocket /14T Gearing
- Tubular Chromo 3pc Euro BB Cranks
- Full Chromo Frame/Fork
- Federal Grips
- Federal Tyres
- Federal Seatpostclamp
- 48 Spoke Wheels, Alex MX 22 Rims, SB Hubs
- 14mm Axles Front/Rear

www.federalbikes.com


----------



## Flatpro (12. Mai 2005)

naja die felgen sin nich so prall, aber sons...


----------



## puma347 (4. Januar 2007)

alöx schrieb:


> Wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung hab 440  (cirka)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nabend

wenn du das so sagst 
also kann ich bedenkenlos kaufen"?
100% 4130 Chromoly Rahmen
- 20" Toptube
- Euro-BB Crank??
- SB Hub 14mm, 48L Wheel Set
- 36T Sprocket, 14T Ritzel bb lager???
- Federal Tire
- Federal Grips
was bedeutet das in rot,anders erklärt


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (4. Januar 2007)

puma347 schrieb:


> nabend
> 
> wenn du das so sagst
> also kann ich bedenkenlos kaufen"?
> ...



Euro-BB = Innenlagerstandard wo die Lager reingeschraubt werden. Kommt vom MTB und ist eigentlich das gleiche wie bei allen modernen Fahrrädern außer BMX. Da hat hat nichts mit der Qualität des Lagers zu tun sondern einzig mit der Art wie sich das Lager im Rahmen befindet. 
bb lager = Konusgelagerte Lager die man von außen einstellen muss. Bei Pedalen hat das erheblche Vorteile wegen dem Flex des PEdalkörpers aber bei Lagern ist das nur toll wenn man ne Weltumradlung machen will und dort über Lange Zeit keinen Industriebedarf kaufen kann. Stand der Technik beim BMX und Garant für eine gewisse Qualität sind SB Lager alias sealed bearings (sb) also gedichtete Industrielager. BB Lager sind wohl ein Zugeständnis an den niedrigen Preis.


----------



## puma347 (4. Januar 2007)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:


> Euro-BB = Innenlagerstandard wo die Lager reingeschraubt werden. Kommt vom MTB und ist eigentlich das gleiche wie bei allen modernen Fahrrädern außer BMX. Da hat hat nichts mit der Qualität des Lagers zu tun sondern einzig mit der Art wie sich das Lager im Rahmen befindet.
> bb lager = Konusgelagerte Lager die man von außen einstellen muss. Bei Pedalen hat das erheblche Vorteile wegen dem Flex des PEdalkörpers aber bei Lagern ist das nur toll wenn man ne Weltumradlung machen will und dort über Lange Zeit keinen Industriebedarf kaufen kann. Stand der Technik beim BMX und Garant für eine gewisse Qualität sind SB Lager alias sealed bearings (sb) also gedichtete Industrielager. BB Lager sind wohl ein Zugeständnis an den niedrigen Preis.


axo mhhh.
wie ist es dann mit den angaben,also wenn da am vr sb lager steht und an nem hr nicht.kann ich dann davon ausgehn das es komplett sb is?
ich werd mich eh nochmal kundig machn,also bei nem kollegen der das schon ne zeitlang betreibt.
wie auf den bildern seh,hat das fed kein chrome hinterrad?!
und hat an vr und hr 26 speichen?


----------

